# Cube Puzzle



## Jonathan (Oct 12, 2007)

I once saw a plan in a magazine where someone had taken a square block/cube and using 3 different size forstner bits drilled into the block at different depths on all sides to free two indepent pieces inside the main block?
Anyone seen this or give me a clue where to look for a plan?
Thanks


----------



## seawolf21 (Aug 1, 2007)

*block cube puzzle*

I found the puzzle in an old Popular Woodworking magazine. It's too big to post on a thread so go to my gallery and copy it. Enjoy!

Gary


----------



## Jonathan (Oct 12, 2007)

*That's it !!*

Thanks Gary:

That's the one I was thinking of :thumbsup: 

It's being printed as I type this reply.
Thanks again Gary.

Jonathan


----------



## mdeiley (Jul 4, 2007)

Jonathan,
Have you built this cube yet? If so I have a question regarding the hole drilling. Which depth do you go by? The one listed in the verbage or the one in the drawing? 13/16" or 13/32" Need a little clarification please. I thank you in advance.


----------



## Jonathan (Oct 12, 2007)

*still waiting*

I'm in the process of setting up my new workshop.
Just had a 16x22 addition put on my garage and am still finishing the inside!
I would think the illistration would be the way to go though?
Hope to be cutting wood and making sawdust by December????


----------



## seawolf21 (Aug 1, 2007)

*cube puzzle*



mdeiley said:


> Jonathan,
> Have you built this cube yet? If so I have a question regarding the hole drilling. Which depth do you go by? The one listed in the verbage or the one in the drawing? 13/16" or 13/32" Need a little clarification please. I thank you in advance.


 

I see that the written instructions say 13/16 and the illustration says 13/32.I haven't made the cube but I would go with the illustration.


Gary


----------

